

DIY lab equipment, courtesy of 3D printing - agi
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/09/diy-lab-equipment-courtesy-of-3d-printing/

======
walshemj
Hmm I can't see using a dremel to power a centrifuge working for non trivial
lab uses. And as @jlgreco comments elsewhere chemistry labs have glass-working
techs that make a lot of the kit - I recall being taught very basic glass-
working at school.

A Lot of lab gear is very specialized when I worked at RnD organization lab
they had 2 wood shops a metal shop and an electronics shop to build one off
experimental kit. And we employed Very good guys some of the wood pieces they
turned out where stunningly beautiful.

I could see 3d printing working for some labs but this would be the very high
end ones that have decent resolution and accuracy and can work with a wider
range of materials. Big question is would it be that much cheaper than cnc
machining or sintering - given that labs have machine tools and technicians to
run them.

~~~
bhickey

        I can't see using a dremel to power a centrifuge working for non trivial lab uses.
    

I wouldn't even be willing to pellet DNA on that thing. Using an off-the-shelf
centrifuge gives the comfort that should the rotor give out you won't be
sprayed with its constituent parts.

------
jlgreco
I can see 3D printing really taking foot in areas where making your own
assorted odds and ends is already commonplace. Plenty of universities have
glassworking shops that chemistry departments make extensive use of _(for
example:<http://www.chem.vt.edu/facilities/glass-shop-index.html> )_. 3D
printing shops could find similar usefulness.

------
agi
I want my own RepRap at Home!!! Awesome stuff are coming...

------
nachteilig
Fun idea, but I can't see any real journal ever accepting a paper where the
methods would be so roughshod and unreliable.

